# Ideas for New Church Website



## J. David Kear (Apr 12, 2010)

Puritan Board Friends,

I am blessed to be serving my church on a committee to update our church website. I am in the process of gathering examples of aesthetically pleasing yet highly functional sites and would be very interested in looking at any that you all recommend.

Thanks in advance for any advice you can offer.

Peace,

David Kear


----------



## raekwon (Apr 12, 2010)

Take a look at churchplantmedia.com


----------



## Covenant Joel (Apr 12, 2010)

Are you planning on having someone design it for you? Or are you looking for advice on what would be best for having someone in the congregation build it?

Either way, I would highly suggest you look at using WordPress. It's technically a blogging platform, but is easily customized, simple to use, and quite efficient.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Apr 13, 2010)

Make it look like the inside of a car. Like this one.
Welcome To Empowerment Temple; Dr. Jamal-Harrison Bryant, Senior Pastor

*snicker*





I jest. Take Joel's advice and use Wordpress.


----------



## J. David Kear (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks Guys. I appreciate the advice. I think we will have someone outside the congregation design it.

P.S. The inside of a Beemer would be nice but it probably wouldn't reflect our 150 year old church very well.


----------



## Andres (Apr 13, 2010)

BlackCalvinist said:


> Make it look like the inside of a car. Like this one.
> Welcome To Empowerment Temple; Dr. Jamal-Harrison Bryant, Senior Pastor
> 
> *snicker*
> ...


 
Wow. That is hand's down the worst church website I have ever seen. What really made me laugh was when the page opens and you hear this ominous voice say, "Welcome to the most powerful place on the planet - Empowerment Temple - where Jesus is Lord and Jamal Bryant is pastor..."


----------



## Nebrexan (Apr 13, 2010)

I would also highly recommend using WordPress. You get a ton of functionality for free, there are hundreds of free attractive, functional themes out there, and it doesn't take a programmer to enter or update content. I used WordPress for our church's site, although I did end up purchasing a theme ($49).


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 13, 2010)

I've built a number of sites using software from Wordpress.org. It's more extensible than Wordpress.com and has some great plugins. There are also many great themes that are perfect for Church websites.


----------



## Skyler (Apr 13, 2010)

Another vote for Wordpress. That's how our church's site is set up. You can get all kinds of extensions and themes for your website.

 |  Cambridge Christian Fellowship


----------

